# Aguilas



## Sheilawaterson

Hi We are moving to Spain Aguilas and wondered if there were any ex pats living either in Aguilas or surrounding area who would be able to offer some tips before we make the move


----------



## Leper

Sheila, this forum is teeming with advice for people moving anywhere in Spain. Just scroll back and back and if you are serious about moving to Spain your eyes will be red and popping out before you finish.

Here are the salient points:-
1. Buy or Rent? This is what you have to decide (bottom line).
2. If buying employ a Gestor to act solely for you, repeat solely for you.
3. Renting Long Term or Buying, move to your preferred area for about six weeks to twelve weeks before you finally decide.
4. Don't even think of selling your UK home.
5. If you are interested in renting out your Spanish property when not in use, remember rental prices have reduced.
6. Back to Buying (if you must):- Property prices have bottomed out and you can now purchase at around half the prices of eight years ago.
7. You do not have to learn Spanish, but even trying to speak the language opens doors.
8. If you are seeking employment forget all the foregoing and stay in the UK. I don't care if you're the best mechanic in Christendom or the best house decorator in Doncaster you have as much chance of obtaining a decent paying job as Ireland has in winning the World Cup (football).


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hello,
Read the FAQ's at the top of the main Spain page to find out about paperwork, renting/ buying, taxes etc.
Also look at this government site that will give you loads of info about living in Spain
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain
Search the site for anything else eg journey over, bringing pets...
Start reading El Pais in English to get an idea of what's happening in the country
EL PAÍS in English
The Telegraph also has a lot of articles about Spain if you can face reading it!

Study as much Spanish as possible. The more you understand the more chance you have of understanding Spain!


----------



## ccm47

I have a flat just outside of Aguilas.
I am sure you have already realised that there are very few Brits about at any time. Since there are many more French, Germans etc around the Spanish see no reason to learn English, thus I hope you already have a good level of Spanish.
Tips:
Beaches: there are 3, check each of them out, as you can always find one that is out of the wind.

Socialising: I am told there is a cafe where the Brits who are there gather but I always go and join my French friends at their cafe gatherings, so can't help with that. However the dog rescue charity SanAnimal.org do some good fund raising events in Spanish, English and German. Look out for their posters for walks, bbqs, evening meals etc. being a dog lover is not an essential requirement really.

Buying groceries: there are two Mercadonas, one either end of town, both with external parking. The one on the Calabardina side is near the Eroski shopping centre, just drive round the shopping centre roundabout and go through the tunnel of the disused railway bridge and its 100 metres up on the right. Much cheaper than Eroski for almost everything. The other grocers such as Aldi and Lidl are obvious.

Vets: if ever you should need one, those opposite Aldi have a reasonable understanding of English and a good attitude. Don't know about the others though.

DIY Ferreteria: keep lots of their products hidden away so pack a Screwfix catalogue. It solves lots of linguistic and technical problems quickly.

Depending on where you live in Aguilas the postal delivery service can be atrocious, even when correctly addressed. Try to make sure your friends, if they write to you always put a return address on the back of the envelope as returns do happen eventually. Our Spanish neighbours and we had to resort to renting P.O. boxes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

*Los collados Aguilas*

Thanks very much for this info. I bought a property off plan in 2005 so am sorted property wise. We are moving in June to Los collados in Aguilas. Would like to eventually find work I 
Know this is no easy task judging by the comments but I am fortunate I don't have to work but don't want to get bored!! Would like to purchase a car eventually so again any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ccm47

If you are at Los Collados we may already have bumped into one another! That is exactly where our flat is. And I may have just given you tips for things you learned 10 years ago, sorry!

You will see the posters for the San Animal social events advertised there as a couple of members live around there too.

Sorry I have absolutely no idea where to look for a car there as the most we did when we over wintered was to get a couple of tyres replaced from one of the industrial units off the way into town from Lorca.

Similarly with work, some of the students at the free evening Spanish classes, were on some kind of benefit and had to work on repaving the Esplanade. I admired them for attending the class as they were more used to Arabic and found the Spanish alphabet difficult to get to grips with. My Spanish friends employed their son in their own catering supplies company once he left school and their daughter is currently at uni in America on a cultural exchange. What transferable skills do you have?


----------



## Sheilawaterson

We may well have already met ! Wow small world ! Great to hear from someone who is in the know!! You mentioned free Spanish classes where are they located? We will certainly look out for the San animal social events. Have you relocated to Aguilas ? 

My career has seen me do many things so I have many administration skills to offer. I speak a little spanish having been on a few courses in England and it all comes back to me when I'm in Spain. I am happy to do any work just worried about being bored in Spain so hence the employment question! Do you know Lionel who runs oasis property management ? We have visited many surrounding areas we enjoy mojacar and Cartagena


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Thank you for your very helpful response


----------



## ccm47

No we have not relocated to Aguilas, one winter there was enough for our horses who really missed grass. We all moved to France but kept the flat.

As in every town, I believe, the ayantamiento organise the classes but at the time my Austrian friends invited their old tutor round for the evening and as she was teaching the current class........ I just had to catch up the lessons I'd missed and try not to sound Germanic when doing oral work. About 6 of the other students were Germanic and got cross if i did not phrase my sentences in the way they thought was correct.The tutor and methodology have since changed I understand, which must be an improvement. The Adult education centre is on the far side of town on the road between the sea and the ring road, in a mainly residential area.

Yes Lionel has our property on his rental books,


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Any one know of any expats who have relocated to Mojacar, garruchar, turre or surrounding areas with any kind of tips, information in relocating to Spain 
Thanks


----------



## rangitoto

what would you like to know as we are in that area


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Anything really we are moving to Aguilas shortly and just wondered where there was a gathering of expats nearby tips on the possibility of buying a car. Are we able to get British tv( love my soaps!!)


----------



## ccm47

Hi Sheila,
Since nobody else has come back to you.....
British TV will only be possible if you get broadband installed and then use something like film on.TV or a VPN such as unblock.us. To get a decent viewing experience you will need to download each programme before viewing it otherwise you risk buffering gaps. This topic was covered many times on here last year when the satellite at 28E was redirected to a smaller footprint.
If you have a fairly modern TV you can set its language to English, that way series such as Downtown Abbey being shown on Spanish TV will come to you in English, even when their trailers are exclusively in Spanish. Complicated I know. Some channels specialise in American series which are all transmitted simultaneously in both languages.


I still have no knowledge about cars though, and you might get more variety in Lorca or Cartagena but cars are also covered in threads on this site.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi thanks for this information where are you located ? 






ccm47 said:


> Hi Sheila,
> Since nobody else has come back to you.....
> British TV will only be possible if you get broadband installed and then use something like film on.TV or a VPN such as unblock.us. To get a decent viewing experience you will need to download each programme before viewing it otherwise you risk buffering gaps. This topic was covered many times on here last year when the satellite at 28E was redirected to a smaller footprint.
> If you have a fairly modern TV you can set its language to English, that way series such as Downtown Abbey being shown on Spanish TV will come to you in English, even when their trailers are exclusively in Spanish. Complicated I know. Some channels specialise in American series which are all transmitted simultaneously in both languages.
> 
> 
> I still have no knowledge about cars though, and you might get more variety in Lorca or Cartagena but cars are also covered in threads on this site.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi sorry still learning how to use this site

Thanks for the info where are you located ?


----------



## Sheilawaterson

rangitoto said:


> what would you like to know as we are in that area


Hi thanks for your reply where are you located do you live in the area. Has the signal on tv changed as when we have come out this time our tv says no signal


----------



## ccm47

As I said before I have a flat at Los Collados, and yes everything Brit TV wise changed last year, hence no signal messages. None of the satellites that were installed when people moved in get a signal now because a) the dishes would need to be sited at the top of a mountain and b) their size increased dramatically. Hence the need for broadband, has that been installed anywhere on the urbanization?
We just use an Orange PAYG 3g sim when we come down and like the Uk version that often loses strength during siesta.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

*Aguilas Los collados*



ccm47 said:


> As I said before I have a flat at Los Collados, and yes everything Brit TV wise changed last year, hence no signal messages. None of the satellites that were installed when people moved in get a signal now because a) the dishes would need to be sited at the top of a mountain and b) their size increased dramatically. Hence the need for broadband, has that been installed anywhere on the urbanization?
> We just use an Orange PAYG 3g sim when we come down and like the Uk version that often loses strength during siesta.


Hi you at your apartment we are in Aguilas now for 2 weeks


----------



## ccm47

Sorry no. A lot has happened recently and we have been unable to leave home for more than a day or two.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hope you get hh*hh*h


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila,

Hope your well,myself and my wife will be coming to Agulias in March to look for long term rental property we would also be looking for some advice on the area or help on arrival can we set a nie number up there,all you help is appreciated 

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi Phil

Thanks for your message. I am assuming you have limited knowledge of the area, not sure if you've been before so apologies if I am giving you information you already know. My partner and I moved here from Leeds in June 2015 and to be honest we love it. Firstly you've made a great choice ! Aguilas is a lovely place very unspoilt typically spanish village. Very little English people. It is carnival time at the moment which started end of January and finishes 13th February. Currently the place is heaving they do say that Aguilas carnival is the third biggest in the world and what we have witnessed this seems to be correct. 

I note you are looking for long term rentals, well there are many of them. As we bought out here in 2005 I have limited knowledge of rentals, but there are many estate agencies here, and if you want I will make a note of some of them and get back to you on this subject. 

The area in our opinion is perfect, beautiful beaches, plenty of restaurants, lots to see i.e museums to visit, various tours round the area. As we are still in the winter months, although you would not know because of the lovely weather we are experiencing, averaging around 19 degrees, we have apparently had the best summer and winter for the last 40 years ! Anyway as I said the winter months here are fairly quiet, apart from the carnival 2 weeks as mentioned above. A lot of restaurants typically close down for 6 weeks around early November time, then they reopen for the run up to Christmas but having said that you can always find a restaurant that will be open.
This is our first winter here so it is still very new to us. We are finding that although the weather is very pleasant during the day, evening and nights can be very chilly a heater is a must during winter. Having spent a full summer here, I can tell you it is so hot sometimes it is unbearable, so air con is a must when considering a rental. Also the use of a pool during summer us essential. 

There are many surrounding places to visit, ie Cartagena, Mazzaron, mojacar, garrucha to name but a few all within about 40 mins drive either north or south. 

I understand you can get your nie number from the town hall here in Aguilas, although I am told it is a long slow process but essential to have. Not sure what your transport arrangements will be ie purchase or hire of a car but you may already know hire of cars is pretty much the same as uk. 

We live on a complex just outside Aguilas with easy access to the town centre. Currently Murcia airport closes from around October through until March so you can come and go via Alicante which is about a 2 hour drive from Aguilas 

Let me know if you need further information and let me know when you're here so we can have a beer or two in the lovely square plaza de espana

Take care
Sheila


----------



## Phil70

*Information*

Hi Sheila,

Thanks for your information much appreciated sounds a great place I've checked it out on YouTube and googled it to death, if possible can you get the web address of some of the estate agents please don't go out of your way,I have emailed one estate agent a few times now with no reply which is frustrating.we should be coming over around March 14th then start looking for long term rentals ,I will be renting a car to start with do you know if up you can drop rental cars off in Agulias that was rented from Alicante.Thanks again for the information just finishing off with things in the Uk at the moment.


Best regards

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi Phil
It seems to be typical that estate agents do not react the same way to enquiries as they do in uk. Must admit it seems to be the fact that they will get back to you when they choose, there is not the same mentality here as in the uk, "Manana" is very much the case here ! Don't take it personally!. Yes I will have a look for you and supply web address where I can. 

Unfortunately as far as I know there are no big hire car firms in Aguilas, there was a goldcar office right in the middle of Aguilas but they shut it down !! Obviously if you hire a car from Alicante just check with them about this but I'm pretty sure you can't .

Hope this helps. 
You know where I am if you need anything else 
Regards
Sheila


----------



## gus-lopez

Sheilawaterson said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Currently Murcia airport closes from around October through until March so you can come and go via Alicante which is about a 2 hour drive from Aguilas
> 
> 
> Take care
> Sheila


:confused2::confused2: Who on earth told you that ?? San Javier ( Murcia airport) is open all year round.Might not be flights where you want but flights every day.

Goldcar office on last block behind Don Juan hotel at west end of Águilas was open when I Came out of the New marina at 3.30 this afternoon.


----------



## Sheilawaterson

gus-lopez said:


> :confused2::confused2: Who on earth told you that ?? San Javier ( Murcia airport) is open all year round.Might not be flights where you want but flights every day.
> 
> Goldcar office on last block behind Don Juan hotel at west end of Águilas was open when I Came out of the New marina at 3.30 this afternoon.


Hi Phil
:noidea: In response to our friend Gus Lopez just to clarify his comments regarding Murcia airport. Many flights into Murcia airport are of a seasonal nature, of course depending on where you are coming from. But the majority of flights (and I'm sure Mr Lopez will no doubt correct me here!) are seasonal so just check Phil which I am sure you are more than capable of doing first. We have friends coming over from the Uk and they are having to wait till late March when flights begin flying into Murcia airport

As regards goldcar - we looked to purchase a car last year (May) and the goldcar office was open here in Aguilas at the location our friend mentioned, we were informed by our neighbours the goldcar Aguilas office had closed down, we checked this by going to the location, the office was indeed closed and the green goldcar sign had been removed, therefore we had to purchase our car in goldcar torreveija which was successful. We also drive past regularly and unless we are massively mistaken the goldcar office has not been reopened, but what we will do for you Phil we will check this week and get back to you and Gus just to confirm our findings
Regards Sheila


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila,

Please can you let me know if there is anywhere close to the area to buy a cheap car and how do you go about getting tax and insurance there.Is the transport good in the area.Thanks again for your help

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Hi Phil

I am not aware of any cheap car places here that's why we had to travel to torreveija no doubt someone will correct me on this ! We went to goldcar and bought an ex rental car which we are very pleased with. There can be a few problems with buying from another person as opposed to a garage as the main thing is if there is any debt or fines outstanding these go with the car !! So if this is the case you could be liable for these payments when you take-possession of the car! Of course you can check there is no debt on the car yourself but it all costs Buying from a garage all these checks are done for you. Tax is every 2 years, insurance - well I just went on the Internet and researched the various insurance companies. We went down to where we understood goldcar to be and as we thought the office is no longer there. I got a few rental agencies numbers for you which are:

Sur inmobiliaria Aguilas - sorry no telephone number but I'm sure you find it on the Internet

Go Go Estates. 00 34 968 41 48 90. Or. 0034 657 96 05 00 

Qfin Mobiliaria. 00 34 968 06 30 19. Or. 673 50 41 80 
Email [email protected]

Hope this helps 
Regards
Sheila


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila,

Thanks again for all your help its appreciated looks like we have a set date to fly over now which will be the of 13th of March,me and my wife have checked the flights many times now and your correct we will fly into Alicante as the flights to Murcia don't start till later in March from our local airports.I also have checked the gold car rental it says it's shutdown on the website,If it still is its no big hassle as I've checked and I can drop the rental car off at Lorca as you know isn't to far away from Aguilas.Is it easy enough to set up a NIE number in the town how did you do can you offer any advice,again all your help is appreciated.

Best regards

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Phil70 said:


> Hi Sheila,
> 
> Thanks again for all your help its appreciated looks like we have a set date to fly over now which will be the of 13th of March,me and my wife have checked the flights many times now and your correct we will fly into Alicante as the flights to Murcia don't start till later in March from our local airports.I also have checked the gold car rental it says it's shutdown on the website,If it still is its no big hassle as I've checked and I can drop the rental car off at Lorca as you know isn't to far away from Aguilas.Is it easy enough to set up a NIE number in the town how did you do can you offer any advice,again all your help is appreciated.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil
Glad you've found out about flights and goldcar I knew I was correct but glad you've confirmed it. Have no knowledge on nie number as I got mine automatically when I purchased my property over here you will need to enquire at the local town hall 
Best regards
Sheila


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila

is the Internet easily installed any ideas how long it would take to get installed if so roughly how much are the payments is it possible to get British TV can you bring British tvs and use in spain .

Best regards

phil


----------



## smitty5668

hi phil, we've just had internet and tv installed at our place in MCC the people came up from albox in almeria and they cover where you are in aguillas.
8meg of broadband and internet tv, all british channels no spanish unfortunatly.
rang them up and they came the next day. tv comes with 14 day catch-up which is handy.

their name is eze-tv. listening to radio 2 is great. there are various packages available.

i have no connection with this company, other than that of a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Phil70

*Internet/NIE*

Hi smitty,

Thanks for the information I will be contacting them once I'm sorted there.Did you set up your own Nie number was it easy enough or did you go through a company.Any advice is appreciated.



Best regards

Phil


----------



## smitty5668

my solicitor sorted mine out when we bought the villa


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Phil70 said:


> Hi Sheila
> 
> is the Internet easily installed any ideas how long it would take to get installed if so roughly how much are the payments is it possible to get British TV can you bring British tvs and use in spain .
> 
> Best regards
> 
> phil


Hi yes the Internet was installed very quickly we went to the Movistar shop I Aguilas to order it and it was installed within 2 days. Cost depends on what package you get as in the uk but on the whole it is similar if not a bit cheaper than uk we found. I've got a droid box to watch British tv on which I recommend it's run through your internet connection 
Best regards 
Sheila


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila,

Thanks for the information,do you need health insurance,not to sure on this matter your advice is appreciated.

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Phil70 said:


> Hi Sheila,
> 
> Thanks for the information,do you need health insurance,not to sure on this matter your advice is appreciated.
> 
> Phil


 hi Phil

I've not got it but it is a personal individual decision. I have my EHcI card so I'm covered that way 
Regards
Sheila


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila,

What is a EHCI card.

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

Sheilawaterson said:


> hi Phil
> 
> I've not got it but it is a personal individual decision. I have my EHcI card so I'm covered that way
> Regards
> Sheila


Sorry Phil it's the EHC1 card the one that is issued in uk which entitles you to healthcare free of charge in participating countries, and Spain being one of them 
Regards
Sheila


----------



## gus-lopez

Sheilawaterson said:


> Sorry Phil it's the EHC1 card the one that is issued in uk which entitles you to healthcare free of charge in participating countries, and Spain being one of them
> Regards
> Sheila


But not if you live here ?


----------



## Sheilawaterson

gus-lopez said:


> But not if you live here ?


Correct so it is advisable to either register with a doctor like I have and/or have health insurance it is down to the individual


----------



## SandraP

Don't you have to have health insurance if you live in Spain? Is it not a requirement along with the financial stipulations?
The EH1C is only for tourists and therefore can't be used if you live in Spain.


----------



## Phil70

Hi Sheila,


Thanks we have the cards my wife just told me , just thought you needed private health care.

Phil


----------



## Sheilawaterson

SandraP said:


> Don't you have to have health insurance if you live in Spain? Is it not a requirement along with the financial stipulations?
> The EH1C is only for tourists and therefore can't be used if you live in Spain.


Hi 
I wasn't aware health insurance was a financial stipulation but I will check it out I know other expats here that have not got health insurance 

Yes you are correct about the EHIC card it is only for tourists and is not valid for residents


----------

